# Any one Ice a big Muskie this year?



## Jonnysuperfly (Apr 11, 2006)

I seen tons of them on the camera this year. but we only landed this one while laker fishing here is a clip.
http://www.fishfever.com/node/63


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Nice!!

Ive seen a few clips off that website.. One of the clips has a muskie chasing topwater bait on lake that I have fished quite abit!!

Welcome Johnny Superfly!


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Sweet clip

Welcome to the site.


----------

